# 125G tank help



## bang858 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

im new on here and while reading alot of the threads im a little worried im over stocked ?

i have 125 g tank inc. sump live rock and refugium fish are 

clown tang
regal tang
yellow tang
queen angel
cleaner wrasse
midnight dwarf angel
common clown
false gramma

all have been together for 4 months now with no problems, will i be ok if i keep it at that?

thanks Andy


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bang858 said:


> Hi
> 
> im new on here and while reading alot of the threads im a little worried im over stocked ?
> 
> ...


 Afraid not. Those Tangs are going to get really big in time, and they will outgrow that tank. And lets not forget that HUGE Angel Fish, as she will get 1' 6" when completely grown. So, in a bit of time, 3 of those fish will start to have probelems in that small tank. The Yellow Tang is fine.
Clown Tang- Grown- 1' 3" Tank requirements 250g
Regal Tang- Grown- 1' Tank Requirements- 180g
Queen Angel- Grown- 1' 6"- Tank Requirements- 250g


----------



## bang858 (Apr 9, 2012)

hi

so you dont think its a good idea to add 2 more centropyge angels ?

thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i believe the cleaner wrasse feeds off a fishs slime coat mucus if memory serves me right. you may want to research that alittle more as well.


----------



## bang858 (Apr 9, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> i believe the cleaner wrasse feeds off a fishs slime coat mucus if memory serves me right. you may want to research that alittle more as well.


hi
why do i need to research , there a cleaner wrasse they eat parasites and dead tissue off larger fishes' skin . mine also goes mad for brine and mysis and hes been in the tank 6 months now cleaning all the fish , they all take there turn coming and letting him do his job. these fish should be ok for a few years and by then i upgrade or sell on and buy small again , simple

thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

these fish seem to need the slime coats of other fish in their diets for long term survival. in a closed system i dont see their being enough of this "food" present. 

and you posted the wikipedia definition, your welcome. :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bang858 said:


> hi
> why do i need to research , there a cleaner wrasse they eat parasites and dead tissue off larger fishes' skin . mine also goes mad for brine and mysis and hes been in the tank 6 months now cleaning all the fish , they all take there turn coming and letting him do his job. these fish should be ok for a few years and by then i upgrade or sell on and buy small again , simple
> 
> thanks


 Well, if thats how you feel, then why do you need our help? You seem to have all the answers already. ??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> these fish seem to need the slime coats of other fish in their diets for long term survival. in a closed system i dont see their being enough of this "food" present.
> 
> and you posted the wikipedia definition, your welcome. :-D


 ^^+1


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lol reefing i tried not to be so blunt.

ofcourse if willing, we can help though, and if you want to talk biology cleaner wrasses are facultative cleaners which mean the parasites, slime coats are its primary food source compared to obligate cleaners like cleaner gobies. ( i believe cleaner shrimp fit this catagory as well ) 
i can also imagine it being pestering when the cleaner wrasse is jumping only between the 3 or 4 fish in your tank all the time ( which again this food source will soon extinguish )


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> lol reefing i tried not to be so blunt.


 Sorry man, it had to be said.:-D


----------



## blainelee (Apr 27, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> i believe the cleaner wrasse feeds off a fishs slime coat mucus if memory serves me right..


Yes,you may want to research that alittle more


----------

